# Wrapping Bath Bombs



## Red panda

I have been making my own bath bombs and wrapping them in cling wrap. Just wondering what others wrap their bath bombs with??


----------



## innerdiva73

Cello or candy plastic bags ( the bigger ones) with a twistie tie or nice ribbon and or organza bags.


----------



## heartsong

a friend of mine uses the small gusseted plastic bags and it fits perfectly...what size & shape is your bombs?  i'll ask her where she gets hers as soon as I can.  she uses something like this for her round bb's and a twist tie http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...me=Premium+Crystal+Cello+Bags+(2.5"+x+2"+x+6")


----------



## heartsong

heartsong said:


> a friend of mine uses the small gusseted plastic bags and it fits perfectly...what size & shape is your bombs?  i'll ask her where she gets hers as soon as I can.  she uses something like this for her round bb's and a twist tie http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...e=Premium+Crystal+Cello+Bags+(2.5"+x+2"+x+6")


 
called my friend, these are the ones she uses:
http://www.papermart.com/Product Pages/Product.aspx?GroupID=15021&SubGroupID=15022


----------



## Red panda

Thank you Innerdiva73 and heartsong for your ideas. I have some gusset bags here already and will try them with the bath bombs thanks. If not I'll try wrapping them in cellophane thanks again


----------



## gennifyr

I use tinfoil.  I was buying the foil candy wrappers but tinfoil is cheaper and looks similar.


----------



## Robert

There's a good theoretic reason for preferring plastic to cellophane: humidity resistance.  If the seal is good, plastic wrap will keep the humidity inside at the level it was when you wrapped it, while cellophane will allow it to go up & down with the humidity of the surrounding air.


----------



## paillo

I shrinkwrap cling wrap, then put in organza bags with a bit of pretty herbs. Agree about plastic vs. cellophane, plastic's probably the safer choice with changing humidity.


----------

